# Maggots: Nutritional Value?



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

My Collared lizard has gone right off crickets but loves anything that wiggles, mealies, waxies etc.

Anybody feed their lizards maggots?


----------



## samtheman (Mar 26, 2010)

No, i never have, not sure of there nutritional value either? Unless you find out, i would stick to waxies or mealies, as they are a great treat for them.

______________________________
Bearded Dragon - Noddy - Male
Bearded Dragon - Amber - Female


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you did feed maggots you would want it to be bought from a fishing tackle shop, not hatched from wild flies, which can carry an alarming array of diseases. Any "wild" insect in the UK has the potential to carry disease or harmful bacteria so you'd be better off buying them from a tackle place where they are captive raised for the fishing industry. You can also buy fruitflies and hatch out the maggots from them yourself but they're very very small!

I can't see them being better nutritionally than mealworms though, if your collard will eat mealworms it's better to stick to those for now, and keep trying with the crickets, or have you tried hoppers?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you tried roaches? I've heard of any one giving roaches to collareds but if it likes wiggling then it might like a roach flipped on it's back.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Think i'll give mealies a try, maybe earth worms from tackle shop.
I'll have a go with hoppers too, if my collared won't eat them im sure my gecko will! Thanks for the advice : victory:


----------

